# Miralax? Is it safe?



## Kittee

I need for lack of a better term, to clean out, let my insides rest and go on liquid a few days. I feel in my heart this may help.

Is Miralax safe?

I've read some mixed reviews. What is your guys take on it?  :ybatty:


----------



## Jeff D.

I've taken it for years without any problems.  I have been advised to take it everyday for the rest of my life.  Good luck I hope you can clear things out.


----------



## Kittee

Thanks Jeff. You know how it is...First you running to the bathroom and can't stop it...then the next week you can't get yourself cleaned out.

GGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## Jeff D.

I'm sorry.  I know what you mean.  Good luck


----------



## Colt

Miralax is very safe. It is not absorbed by the body. It's simply a lubricant. Literally. Polyethylene glycol (Miralax's real name) is an ingredient in numerous industrial and even sexual lubricants. Even foods like Dr. Pepper have it.


----------



## Cookie

My current GI prescribes Miralax as prep for a colonoscopy...no problems on my end (no pun intended!)


----------



## Kittee

Thanks guys, I'm surely going to pick some of this up tomorrow. You just never know..ya know =)


----------



## My Butt Hurts

I used it as a colonoscopy prep too Kittee.  But they recommend the whole bottle for that.  I wouldn't go that crazy with it though.  The nice thing about it is that you can mix it with any liquid, and it doesn't change the taste, just the texture a teeny bit.  It's not bad at all.  Feel better.


----------



## drew_wymore

Miralax is very safe. If you find it doesn't work I use Magnesium Citrate, kinda gross tasting but it really really works although I don't know the long term effects of using it repeatedly.


----------



## Kittee

I just drank my first cup of hot tea laced with Miralax lol. 

*cheers*

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## saidinstouch

You can also try calm (its a magnesium citrate formulation) that works well for cleaning you out.  You have to titrate it just right like any other medication or you'll get the runs.  I personally have switched to a calcium magnesium citrate (make sure to get citrate due to better absorption) that works really well and has the benefit of getting me all the calcium I need on or off prednisone.  The brand I use is Bluebonnet  amazon link and I find that it tastes great and really works exceptionally well.  For the price it is a great alternative to miralax and is a more natural method of cleaning out if you are concerned about miralax.


----------



## Darkmage

My doctor also told me that you can take as little or as much as you want....

I take half to 3/4 a dose a day, with tea.... However if i am plugging up, i can safely increase the dose to 3-4 doses, usually with results in 12-24 hours. 

It ends up being mostly purely water, but frequent.... but the pain from the swelling goes away, and it keeps me away from the oxycodone for a bit... its worth it in my book...

I recently found the stuff for dirt cheap at costco... 2 huge bottles (1 month supply each) for about $23... i was paying $20 a piece before... hope that helps too


----------



## MCPayne

My doctor uses Miralax as a prep method, and it's by far the best method I've used in terms of taste, as I can hardly even taste the Miralax mixed in with the Gatorade.


----------



## Missy_anne

I'm with everyone else. I'm actually preparing for my Colonoscopy right now and thank you for reminding me! I need to take my first dose in 1/2 an hour. Oh boy!


----------



## kello82

aw good luck missy anne!

i feel for ya girl, ahh.


----------



## Missy_anne

Well that's over!
To be honest, it was not as bad as I thought it was going to be!
I mixed everything an hour before I was suppose to take it. I needed to take 8 oz. every 45-60 minutes. I took it from 2-6ish last night. It is now 10 in the morning the day after and it is still effecting me sometimes, I would think I was empty by now! Guess not!

It didn't change the taste of my poweraid but it made it thick which was what I was afraid about-I didn't want to throw it all up! I drank it through a straw which was a little easier. I just had to keep making sure I drank plenty of liquids. I am SO SICK OF jello and poweraid!:tongue: 

I go in at 2 and need to stop drinking at 12. My first colonoscopy-I drank something else but I don't remember because I was 10 and ended up passing out haha. :ybatty: 

Good luck!


----------



## danman

Good luck today anne.


----------



## mg5ds

For future reference, here's a 1 dollar off coupon for Miralax.  Not exactly a whole lot of money, but it's better than nothin


----------



## MCPayne

I've used the Miralax twice now as prep for a colonoscopy, and personally, as far as taste, it's the best method I used.  I still got nauseous and gagged a little bit after about the fifth or sixth glass.  I was worried at the rate I was drinking (fast at first, then slowed considerably), that I wouldn't be 100% cleaned out, but my doctor said the procedure went well, and now has a positive diagnosis of Crohn's.  It's been back and forth between Crohn's and Colitis, so to hear him say that it's definitely Crohn's is somewhat a relief.


----------

